# Do i need to give crickets water



## minty1982 (May 7, 2009)

Hi i have my crickets in a big plastic tub and have been feeding them apples and oranges as well as fish food etc.because of the juice in apples and oranges do i need to be giving my dragon water as well or will they be ok on fruit everyday instead of water


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

what drgon u got? 
water should be provided at all times for the lizard, even if u feed them crickets apple and oranges u still got to feed a bit more, if ur unsure get tissue and wet that and put that in a little flat lid on the floor in they tub and they will drink from that and i have my adults laying eggs in it and i have bred 100% with them that way too. if u need help pm me.


----------



## erewegoagain (Mar 25, 2009)

But you can give your crickets water, some cotton wool soaked in water and in a jam jar lid works well


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

erewegoagain said:


> But you can give your crickets water, some cotton wool soaked in water and in a jam jar lid works well


As above. I feed dry fishfood and give water in cotton wool to keep it contained and stop the crickets drowning in it.


----------

